# Tillys In Heat . HELP . ! What Will I Do ?



## kerri <3 maltese tilly (Dec 9, 2006)

:shocked: 
Tillys In Heat . What will i do ? 

Her hair is all disgustin now ive tried bathing her but it jus goes back the same . :smhelp: 

Any Tips ? .... Fast  


Thanks x 

Luv you people x ! :blush:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm not knowledgeable about this subject except that I do know that you must make sure that she does not get near any males at all. Here are a couple articles. One that explains the heat cycle and another from the Irish Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals (ISPCA) about spaying and neutering.

http://www.talktothevet.com/ARTICLES/DOGS/Pdogsheatcycle.HTM

http://www.ispca.ie/content/spaying.html


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Do Not let her out by herself or off leash. Get her fixed after her heat asap. Please.

You will just have to keep her clean and wait. How old is she and why isn't she fixed?

Marsha


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Are you planning on spaying Tilly?


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

suga has just finished .the heat will last 21 days aprox. for the first 10 days the disharge will be red.turning lighter.after ten days ,or so up till the 15 tilly will go mad to get to other dogs .Do not let her out its now she can breed .some breeders say longer so bewear.i keep suga in for 21 days to be safe..good luck jo :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

maybe you could trim the hair around that area a little bit to help keep her cleaner. You can get a little diaper at the petstore if you are worried about your furniture


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Tilly is just short of a year old. Be VERY careful she is NOT around unneutered males. Is your Bichon, Snowie, a male or a female? If a male, is he neutered? 

We don't want any "accidental" breedings here. Please be careful, she is very young, and needs your help, more than ever.

Talk to your vet and have her spayed. 

In the mean time, get some little panties for her. As well as a belly-band, for your Bichon, if it's an unneutered male. And keep them seperated.

Once again, I am not sure if Snowie is male or female, so my advice is thinking of worst case, ie, unneutered male Bichon. If the Bichon is a female, then get panties, keep her in the house, or on leash, away from males, then have her spayed.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I used Huggies new born disposable diapers for Abbey. Cut an oval hole in the back big enough for her tail and for her to be able to do her poopies. The tapes go on the top of her back. Change the diaper 2 - 3 times a day.

And like the others said, keep her in the house...or in a fenced in area supervised at all times. You can get her spayed a few months after her heat.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

My suggestion is to keep her in the house especially if you do not have a fenced area to keep unwanted dogs from coming onto your property. Is she potty pad trained? If not the diaper that Pat suggested will help with the accidents. It is very easy to put a diaper on her. If your bichon is a un-altered male you can use the diapers for him also. Just wrap it around his stomach to cover his winky. She has a scent like you would not believe and she can attract ANY male dog that is not neutered. The males have been known to be territorial and fight over who is the "date" so to say. If you have children I definitely would not let her out of the house until this passes which could be 21 days from first day of spotting. The Males have been known to turn on a child in a heart beat when it comes to breeding a female. Please be careful.


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

My Mother has a pom, who isn't spayed.

She only has the one dog, and she walks her on a leash in the backyard.
Point being: 
She gets newborn diapers, cuts a hole for the tail.
The groomers cut the hair,, called a sanitary cut... But a bath is called for daily.


----------



## rpcvkatherine (Mar 23, 2004)

Please consider getting her spayed after this. I lost my little one to mammary cancer in July. She was a stray and wasn't spayed when i got her. She was four. Anyways, the research I did on mammary cancer is unbelievable. if you get them spayed before their first heat, their chance of getting this type of untreatable cancer is 4%. If they have one heat, it increases to 25% chance of getting it. and then just gets worse. 

in the meantime, they sell disposable diapers at petsmart/petco.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I have nothing to add except to wish you luck! Please get her spayed asap.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> My Mother has a pom, who isn't spayed.
> 
> She only has the one dog, and she walks her on a leash in the backyard.
> Point being:
> ...


Manufacturers actually make the diapers with the hole for the tail now. Let me tell you though from experience it don't matter what you put on them, diapers, weannie wraps, and weannie bands, they have one thing in mind and nothing and I mean nothing if they are together will prevent it. (It was a close call)
Tina


----------



## kerri <3 maltese tilly (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks Everyone x :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

When I had Mia we tried the doggie diapers and she tolerated them with no problem but never really seemed comfortable in them so I bought a pack of baby onesies, put them on her backwards (so the front was on her back), cut a hole for her tail and put thin panty liners in (about $1 at Walmart). She was much more comfortable and was able to get on the furniture as always without making a mess. I unhooked them and turned the bottom up often for potty breaks. 
Good luck.
Linda


----------

